
Two out of three employees say they'll take lower pay if they can work remotely. - estherschindler
http://www.enterpriseefficiency.com/author.asp?section_id=900&doc_id=199317
======
Osiris
I work from my home office except when I have to fly to visit client offices.
I, personally, save a lot from not having to have two cars, the extra gas,
parking, but the main thing is I have two hours a day of not having to be in a
car being unproductive.

For me, being able to work from home is a huge reason I'm sticking with me
current employer. If I were to take a new job, the pay increase would have to
be fairly substantial to cover the additional costs for me to commute.

So in a sense, I suppose I'm making less now than I could be, because I enjoy
the benefit of working from home. I guess that's similar to the idea of a pay
cut.

------
qjz
I work remotely. As a result, I save my employer a ton of money, so I'm not
keen on the idea of taking a pay reduction. In fact, I already take a hit on
the city wage tax, even though I live and work outside of the city.

------
jfb
Snarkily, the article makes me wonder how many people can work remotely as
Cisco. I did some work there as a contractor ages ago, and it was a very very
very cubicle focussed place. Good cafeteria, though.

